# Gamer Pc



## jo346 (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen einen Gamer Pc bestellen und ich wollte euch fragen ob die Komponenten miteinander harmonieren oder ob man noch was tauschen sollte.
Hier meine Liste: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Der Pc ist hauptsächlich für den Microsoft Flight Simulator X(FSX) ausgelegt. Ich möchte den i5 auf max. 4,4GHz übertakten.
Ich habe keine alten Komponenten die wiederverwendet werden können. Mein Preislimit(ohne Betriebssystem und Monitor): max. 900€.
Vorerst möchte ich keine ssd's verbauen.

Sollte ich bei der Grafikkarte lieber zur gtx 760 greifen?
Beim Cpu Kühler bin ich mir noch unsicher(der silver arrow extreme wäre auch eine Variante)

Ich freue mich auf jede Antwort!
Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus
Jo


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

Die GTx 760 ist neu auf den Markt und daher würde ich die eher nehmen als die GTx 660.
Das Netzteil ist überdimensioniert. Ein Straight E9 mit 450 Watt reicht.
Der Silver Arrow Special Edition ist sehr gut und leise. Der Alpenföhn K2 ist ebenso gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2013)

Beim Gehäuse kann man auch das Z9 nehmen ( kann auch Kühler bis 169mm aufnehmen ), das Z11 hat ja nur dicke Backen, beim Brenner lieber LG da Samsung nicht gerade die Paradedisziplin dort abliefert. Das NT und die Karte wie schon erwähnt tauschen und beim Kühler könnte man den EKL Brocken II nehmen


----------



## JellyAge (29. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD1002FAEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU viel schneller ist  , aber die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU wäre günstiger und ist auch nicht langsam.


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Juni 2013)

Hier im Forum wird dir eigentlich jeder die Seagate empfehlen also würd ich zu der greifen und 10€ sparen.

Außerdem besser zu nem be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W greifen: http://geizhals.de/eu/677345
oder alternativ zum 480W mit Kabelmanagement: http://geizhals.de/eu/677396


----------



## Makalar (29. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Seagate ist sehr gut


----------



## jo346 (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Erst einmal Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworte!! Echt super! 
Könnte ich als NT auch das bequiet L8 CM 530W nehmen?
Aber zum Übertakten ist doch der Silver Arrow Extreme der Beste(--->Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker
Also ist die Seagate in etwa gleich schnell wie die WD Caviar Black?

Schöne Grüße!
Jo


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn dir Lautstärke nix ausmacht nimm extreme, wenn ja dann die normale version.


----------



## Makalar (30. Juni 2013)

Ich würde das E9 nehmen, das hat eine viel bessere Technik


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Erst einmal Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworte!! Echt super!
> Könnte ich als NT auch das bequiet L8 CM 530W nehmen?
> Aber zum Übertakten ist doch der Silver Arrow Extreme der Beste(--->Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - High-End-Lüftkühlung für Overclocker
> ...


 
Der Silver Arrow Special Edition ist nur 0,1° schwächer aber bedeutend leiser. Tu dir deinen Ohren das Teil nicht an. 
Ich habe den Extreme einmal Live gesehen. Das Teil ist der letze Schrott. 
 Nach spätestens 2 Minuten regelst du die Lüfter per 7 Volt Adapter herunter und dann ist das Teil so leistungsfähig wie ein frischer Kuhfladen am Gletscher.


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Vom Silver arrow gibt es doch 4 Varianten(thermalright silver arrow | Geizhals Deutschland).
Also ist nach dem extreme die special edition die beste, oder?
Sind die Silver arrows jetzt die besten Kühler oder kann der Noctua NH -D14 bzw. der bequiet dar rock pro 2 mithalten?

Beim NT würde ich vorerst lieber beim L8 cm 530W bleiben, da das E9 mehr kostet.

Schöne Grüße und Danke!
Jo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2013)

Der sb-e se ist einer der besten, der bq dr pro 2 ist aber auch nicht zu verachten (optisch klar schöner)

Und greif zum e9, das ist etwas leiser, effizienter und technisch besser


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Ok, habe jetzt das L8 gegen das E9 CM 580W ausgetauscht.
was sagt ihr zum Mainboard? Ist das zum Übertakten geeignet?

Schöne Grüße 
Jo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2013)

480 watt reichen


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Bist du dir sicher?
Ich habe bei bequiet den Netzteil Calculator verwendet und da kommt beim 480W 96% Auslastung. Ist das nicht viel?

Schöne Grüße 
Jo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> Ich habe bei bequiet den Netzteil Calculator verwendet und da kommt beim 480W 96% Auslastung. Ist das nicht viel?
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Jo



Das passt. 330 watt wird das teil bei maximallast schlucken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2013)

In Verbindung mit einer GTX 760 kommst du gerade auf ca 320W


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Ok! 
Wie siehts mit dem Mainboard aus? Ist das Ok zum Übertakten?

Tschuldigung das ich so viel frage, aber ich will mir halt sicher sein.
Danke und schöne Grüße 
Jo


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Na klar kannst du damit oc. Das ist ein z87 mobo! 

Die z mobo können alle funktionen für übertaktung.

Mfg


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Und wie weit komme ich mit dem?

Schöne Grüße 
Jo


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Bis die cpu zu heiß wird. Mit wasserkühlung und headspreader köpfen und wlp tauschen an oder bis 5ghz.

Mfg


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich die gtx 760 nehme, welche Marke?

Schöne Grüße
Jo


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juni 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Bis die cpu zu heiß wird. Mit wasserkühlung und headspreader köpfen und wlp tauschen an oder bis 5ghz.
> 
> Mfg


 
5GHz bei Haswell?!? Sicherlich nicht. 



jo346 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die gtx 760 nehme, welche Marke?
> Schöne Grüße
> Jo



Aus P/L Sicht empfehlenswert wären diese Modelle:
ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L2-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2765) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gainward GeForce GTX 760 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2999) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jo346 (30. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke werd sie mir mal näher anschauen..

Schöne Grüße
Jo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2013)

Oder die gtx 760 ichill von inno 3D


----------



## jo346 (6. Juli 2013)

Wäre beim MB das Extreme 3 besser?

Danke und Schöne Grüße
Jo


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Das Extreme 3 im Vergleich zu welchem Board?


----------



## jo346 (6. Juli 2013)

Zum ASrock pro 4...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn dir die Ausstattung des Pro4 reicht nimm das.


----------



## jo346 (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Beim Silver Arrow: Da soll ich diese version(Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) nehmen, oder?
                         Oder habt ihr diese(Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) gemeint?

sry für die vielen Fragen 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Die Special Edition nehmen.
Allerdings ist der sehr hoch. Da der vordere Lüfter auf den RAMs drauf liegt und daher über den Kühler hinweg schaut ist das ganze Gebilde dann 180mm hoch. Achte also darauf dass er ins Case passt.


----------



## jo346 (11. Juli 2013)

180m?! Wow, soltte ich da nicht besser zum Noctua nh-d14 greifen,der hat ja nur 160mm...


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Vergiss die Angaben bei Geizhals. Die beziehen sich nur auf den Kühler.
Du musst allerdings den Lüfter auch anbauen und der ragt eben oben über.

Hier an dem Bild kannst du sehen dass der fordere Lüfter höher steht als der hintere. Weil er eben auf den RAM aufliegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo346 (11. Juli 2013)

Also muss man zu den Angaben von Geizhals noch ca. 10 mm dazu rechnen oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Das gilt überall denn die geben ja nur die Herstellerangaben an und die messen nur den Kühler nicht aber die Lüfter.
Beim K2 ist das so dass der vordere Lüfter kleiner ist als der Mittlere daher ist das kein Thema. Der überschreitet 162mm nicht.


----------



## jo346 (11. Juli 2013)

Alles Klar!! danke!
Jetzt noch mal zur Grafikkarte; ich möchte lieber die gtx 660 oder die gtx 660TI von Asus verbauen..
Welche von den vielen Varianten sollte ich eurer Meinung nach verbauen?--->>>(PCIe mit Hersteller: ASUS, GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 660 Ti/GTX 660 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Generell ist ja die TI Variante besser als die normale oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Die Ti ist schneller als die normale und die Asus DCII ist sehr leise.


----------



## jo346 (19. Juli 2013)

Danke!
Stimmt das, dasss übertaktete Karten nicht so lange halten?


----------



## jo346 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich jetzt mein endgültiges System zusammengestelt: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Grafikkarte könnte aber auch durch die(MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) oder die(Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) gtx 760 ersetzt werden...
Was meint ihr?

Ich weiß das habe ich schon am Anfang gefragt, aber ich möchte nur wissen ob alles passt, sozusagen als Endentscheidung zum Kauf! 

Ich hoffe auf eure Antworten!
Danke im Voraus!
Johanes


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

Nimm die GTX 760.
Und nimm ein anderes Brett als das Asrock. Bei dem ist die Anbindung der Lanes suboptimal.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Ich würde das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## jo346 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Ok dann werd ich die GTX 760 von MSI einbauen, oder?
Was ist denn beim MSI Board besser?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Du meinst bei dem Gigabyte Board? Der Vorteil ist, dass die Grafikkarte weiterhin 16 lanes Anbindung an die CPU hat, wenn der unterste PCIe x16 Slot (z.B. mit einer Soundkarte) belegt ist.

Beim Asrock Board werden der Grafikkarte in dem Fall 8 lanes geklaut.


----------



## jo346 (22. Juli 2013)

Beeinflusst dies die Performance?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Messbar, ja. Sind zwar nur ein paar % Performanceverlust, aber wenn es nicht sein muss, würde ich nicht darauf verzichten wollen.


----------



## jo346 (22. Juli 2013)

Ok, aber sonst gibt es am asrock board nichts negatives, oder?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Ansonsten ist das Asrock Board gut


----------



## jo346 (22. Juli 2013)

Ok dann werd ich beim MB noch überlegen...
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Ok, aber sonst gibt es am asrock board nichts negatives, oder?


 
Asrock schafft es halt, einen PCI Slot einzubauen, der eigentlich schon seit Jahren sinnfrei ist (und vom Chipsatz offiziell auch gar nicht mehr supported wird).
Die hätten mal lieber einen PCIe 1x Slot einsetzen sollen, wäre deutlich logischer und sinnvoller gewesen.

So wie Asus beim Z87 Pro.


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

Ja, das Asus Z87 Pro ist vom Layout schon klasse  Leider ist es hässlich wie die Nacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das Asus Z87 Pro ist vom Layout schon klasse  Leider ist es hässlich wie die Nacht


 
Zum Glück überdecken der Kühler und die Grafikkarte alles.


----------



## jo346 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube beim MB wirds ein Asus Z87 Plus oder Pro


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juli 2013)

Das Plus reicht


----------



## jo346 (1. August 2013)

So jetzt noch das Asus Z87 plus und die msi gtx 760 dazugetan...
Ich werde in 4-6 Tagen bei Amazon bestellen
Woher weiß ich bei Amazon ob sie mir beim Asus Z87 Plus das c2- oder c1-stepping liefern?
Soll ich nachfragen oder gibt es eine einfachere Lösung?

Ich hoffe auf eure Antworten!
Schönen Abend!
Johannes


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

Wieso willst Du denn bei Amazon bestellen   ?

In ein paar Tagen sind die Boards mit C2 Stepping überall erhältlich.

Ich würde ja bei Hardwareversand bestellen. Die führen auch die MSI GTX760.

Dir auch noch nen angenehmen Abend.

Rosi


----------



## jo346 (1. August 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du denn bei Amazon bestellen   ?



Naja hauptsächlich wegen dem Rückgaberecht...
Hat man bei Hardwareversand auch Rückgaberecht?


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

Natürlich hat man bei Hardwareversand auch Rückgaberecht .

Du solltest die Teile nur über Geizhals suchen und von da aus zu HWV weiterklicken. Ist immer günstiger.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2013)

Du hast bei Online Käufen überall 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht nur bei Amazon glaub ich 30 Tage.
Es sei denn natürlich bei Käufen von Privatverkäufern.


----------



## xb@x360 (1. August 2013)

Du hast bei Online Einkäufen sogar Rechtlich immer einen Anspruch auf eine 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht  

Außerdem spiele ich auch leidenschaftlich den FSX dazu muss ich dir sagen das dieses Spiel sehr von hohen Taktraten profitiert. Die GPU kommt echt erst an zweiter Reihe außer du willst wie ich auf 3 Monitoren spielen. Ich habe vorher den FSX auf einem Minitor mit einer Radeon HD 4870 betrieben und alles lief super. Mein System (s.h signatur) besitzt zur Zeit keine Grafikkarte  ich möchte mir eine GTX 770 zu legen, dein System sieht zurzeit sehr gut aus, es ähnelt ja einigermaßen mein System, die Leute hier sind echt profis denen kannste blind vertrauen und mit dem System wirst du den FSX mit guten durchschnitllichen FPS spielen.

Wünsche dir Viel Spaß beim Fliegen

MfG


----------



## jo346 (1. August 2013)

Ok dann stell ich mir das ganze mal bei hwv und mindfactory zusammen... 

@xb@x360: Du hast recht!  Happy Landings!


----------



## jo346 (2. August 2013)

Also bei hwv komme ich auf 1024€.
Bei Mindfactory auf 1050€.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2013)

Welche Graka von HWV, welche von MF ?

Bisschen Unterschied ist immer .


----------



## jo346 (2. August 2013)

bei hwv die gtx 760 von msi und bei Mindfactory die gtx 760 von Asus.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2013)

Sind beide .

Egal welche Du nimmst, bist mit beiden bestens bedient .


----------



## jo346 (5. August 2013)

Kann ich Windows 7 Professional 64bit hier kaufen: Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de

Also ich meine ob da alles normal ist, da es ja ziemlich billig ist.


----------



## ztrew (5. August 2013)

Ja da hab meins da auch bestellt ist halt die dell version die eigentlich nur für neue dell pcs bestimmt ist des macht aber keinen unterschied.


----------



## Oozy (5. August 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Ja da hab icgs mir auch bestellt ist halt die dell version die eigentlich nur für neue dell pcs bestimmt ist des macht aber keinen unterschied.



Für wieviel? Afaik hast du bei einer solchen Version teils Dell-Werbung. Aber korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## jo346 (5. August 2013)

Ok dann werd ich die nehmen...
Danke!!!


----------



## Oozy (5. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Ok dann werd ich die nehmen...
> Danke!!!



Also demfall ne normale? Bitte


----------



## jo346 (5. August 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Also demfall ne normale? Bitte


 
Nein ich meine die von pcfritz... 
Oder welche meinst du?


----------



## Oozy (5. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Nein ich meine die von pcfritz...
> Oder welche meinst du?



Ja schon die. Aber da gibts doch nur universale, also nicht Dell-spezifische. Irre ich mich da?


----------



## jo346 (8. August 2013)

So, ich möchte euch nun wenige Tage vor dem Kauf, nur noch zur Sicherheit, meinen Warenkorb zeigen: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Wenn ich bei MF bestelle wirds halt eine Asus gtx 760. 
Und für Wlan habe ich mir entweder diese Option(http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Antennenbu...qid=1375945812&sr=8-2&keywords=wlan+stick+usb) oder diese(http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN8...id=1375945862&sr=8-13&keywords=wlan+stick+usb) ausgesucht. Welche ist denn besser, oder gibt es bessere Varianten?


Ich freue mich auf jede Antwort!
Danke im Vorraus!!

Johannes


----------



## Rosigatton (8. August 2013)

Wird ein geiler Rechner .

Ich würde das TP-Link Teil nehmen : TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (13,18,- bei HWV / 13,71,- bei MF)

Die Caviar Black muss nicht unbedingt sein, aber wenn Du die willst....  Für ~ 75,- Taler bekommst Du schon eine 2 TB Platte.
*
*


----------



## Oozy (8. August 2013)

Sieht gut aus, wenn Western Digital, dann die Blui-Version. Sonst kann ich dir nur die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 empfehlen. 
Anstelle des Noctua-Kühlers könntest du einen K2 einbauen, der vielleicht eher ins dezente optische Gesamtbild passt. Ausser du willst mit dem Noctua einen speziellen Akzent setzen.
Wlan-Stick würde ich mich Rosi anschliessen.


----------



## jo346 (8. August 2013)

Danke euch Beiden für die Antworten!
Ok dnn nehme ich den TP-Link TL-WN822N.
Die WD Black will ich eig. hauptsächlich wegen der Geschwindigkeit.
Und mit dem Noctua NH-D14 will ich einfach maximale Luftkühlleitung ergattern...


----------



## Oozy (8. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden für die Antworten!
> Ok dnn nehme ich den TP-Link TL-WN822N.
> Die WD Black will ich eig. hauptsächlich wegen der Geschwindigkeit.


Merkst du wahrscheinlich keinen grossen Unterschied. Zudem verlieren die schneller ihre Schreibköpfe.


> Und mit dem Noctua NH-D14 will ich einfach maximale Luftkühlleitung ergattern...


Ob Noctua NH-D14, K2 oder Silver Arrow, die nehmen sich quasi nichts. Nimm den, der dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. August 2013)

@ AWR4Fi

Das waren die Green, die schneller ihre Köpfe verlieren, nicht die Black. Auf den Black sind direkt 5 Jahre Garantie .

Würde trotzdem zur Blue oder Seagate greifen. Wie Du schon schriebst, nen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wird man mit Sicherheit nicht spüren.

Der Noctua ist zwar teuer, aber der Support ist auch extraklasse. Also ist das Teilchen schon sein Geld wert.


----------



## Lui (8. August 2013)

Schau dir mal diese Konfi an wurde mir eben erstellt. Ist preistechnisch fast identisch Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Oozy (9. August 2013)

Lui schrieb:


> Schau dir mal diese Konfi an wurde mir eben erstellt. Ist preistechnisch fast identisch Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Hmm... Die kenn ich von irgendwo her 
Das kannst du direkt bestellen 
Ausser du willst ein anderes Gehäuse, aber die Konfiguration würde direkt Spass machen


----------



## Makalar (9. August 2013)

Ja, sieht gut aus 
Bei der GPU wäre die MSI etwas günstiger


----------



## Oozy (9. August 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Ja, sieht gut aus
> Bei der GPU wäre die MSI etwas günstiger



Stimmt zwar, wenn er das Geld hat, würd ich ihm zur Inno raten. Hier mal ein YouTube Link: Zehn Geforce GTX 760 im Lautstärkevergleich
Vor allem die Temperatur unter Last der Inno...


----------



## jo346 (9. August 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, wenn er das Geld hat, würd ich ihm zur Inno raten. Hier mal ein YouTube Link: Zehn Geforce GTX 760 im Lautstärkevergleich
> Vor allem die Temperatur unter Last der Inno...



Die Asus ist aber auch nicht schlecht...


Noch ne Frage zum System, sollte ich Wasserkühlung verbauen? Bzw. reicht der NH-D14?


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2013)

Mit den NH-D14 nimmst Du einen der besten Kühler, die es überhaupt gibt .


----------



## jo346 (9. August 2013)

Ja schon aber Haswell soll ja ziemlich warm werden, deswegen stell ich mir die Frage ob ich eine wasserkühlung verbauen soll...

Also nur zur Info: ich möchte meinen i5-4670K max. auf 4,5 GHz takten. Fürn Anfang wird hoffentlich 4 GHz reichen. 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich hoffe(wiedermal ) auf eure Antworten!


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Bitte Leute!!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

Für 4,5ghz reicht auch ein sehr fetter luftkühler, etwa der thermalright silver arrow sb-e special edition


----------



## Oozy (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Die Asus ist aber auch nicht schlecht...


Sie ist auch einer der besten, aber auch ziemlich teuer. Wenn du die Lüfter unter Last auf circa 60% fixierst, ist sie sogar afaik die leiseste. Allerdings wird die Karte dann etwas wärmer.



> Noch ne Frage zum System, sollte ich Wasserkühlung verbauen? Bzw. reicht der NH-D14?


Das musst du wissen, ob du das willst. Aber ein sehr starker Luftkühler wie der Silver Arrow oder den EKL Alpenföhn K2 werden die 4.5GHz ziemlich sicher schaffen.



jo346 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber Haswell soll ja ziemlich warm werden, deswegen stell ich mir die Frage ob ich eine wasserkühlung verbauen soll...


Haswell wird wärmer als Ivy, aber das ganze wird total überbewertet. Wenn du einen starken Luftkühler draufpackst, kommst du auch an die 4.5GHz ran.



> Also nur zur Info: ich möchte meinen i5-4670K max. auf 4,5 GHz takten. Fürn Anfang wird hoffentlich 4 GHz reichen.


Der Standardtakt würde locker reichen...


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Vielen Dank!!!! 

Also ist der K2 und Silver Arrow sb-e special edition gleich gut, oder besser wie der nh-d14?
Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich die Asus GTX 760 nehmen; kostet nur 2€ mehr 

@AWR4Fi: Du hast ja einen Silver Arrow, kannst du mir bitte ca. die Temperaturen sagen?

Ich werde das ganze ja bei HWV bestellen und die haben den Silver Arrow sb-e special edition nicht, sondern nur den normalen Silver Arrow und denn extreme...
Reicht der normale auch, oder soll ich den Kühler über einen anderen Shop bestellen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!!
> 
> Also ist der K2 und silver arrow sb-e special edition gleich gut, oder besser wie der nh-d14?
> Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich die Asus GTX 760 nehmen; kostet nur 2€ mehr
> ...



Der nh-d14 ist auch sehr gut, aber teurer und die farbe...naja


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber Haswell soll ja ziemlich warm werden, deswegen stell ich mir die Frage ob ich eine wasserkühlung verbauen soll...


 
Wie immer übertreiben alle.
Haswell ist kein FX 9590.


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der nh-d14 ist auch sehr gut, aber teurer und die farbe...naja



Ja teuer ist er aber bei der Kühlung möchte ich nicht sparen( in Sinne von Kühlleistung  )
Die Farbe gefällt mir jetzt auch nicht so...
Wie viel Unterschied sind den ca. zw. dem NH-D14 und dem Silver Aroow sb-e special edition?
Wäre der Dark rock pro 2 eine Alternative?

@quantenslipstream: Zum Glück 


Hab jetzt die Asus GTX 760 satt der MSI hinzugefügt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Der Silver Arrow ist nach PCGH Tests der beste Kühler.
Der Phanteks kann auch noch mithalten, ist aber nochmal teurer.


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Welchen Silver Arrow meinst du jetzt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Welchen Silver Arrow meinst du jetzt?



Die special edition


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Den special Edition gibt es nicht mehr, also den normalen.
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den special Edition gibt es nicht mehr, also den normalen.
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Damit das Teil richtig fett wird, würde ich da noch einen dritten Lüfter anpappen .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit das Teil richtig fett wird, würde ich da noch einen dritten Lüfter anpappen .



Oder man lötet nen dritten kühlturm an und befestigt 4 lüfter


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Es gibt ja 4 oder?  silver arrow | Geizhals Deutschland
Also ist der SB-E der beste?? nach dem Extreme? und dann kommt der Thermalright Silver Arrow Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ?
Sry checks grad nicht 

Mt 4 Lüfter wird das ja riesig!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Nimm den, den ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## Oozy (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> @AWR4Fi: Du hast ja einen Silver Arrow, kannst du mir bitte ca. die Temperaturen sagen?


Ich muss dir sagen, dass meine Case-Durchlüftung nicht gut ist, die Kabel konnte ich nicht hinter dem Mainboard verstecken, sodass sie nun den Airflow stören. Bei 1.22 Volt bei 4.5GHz liegen die Temperaturen bei circa 70°C, die Werte von den 4 gemittelt. Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C.


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Danke Dir!!!
So der Silver Arrow sb-e ist jetzt mal drin und jetzt gehts werden mal Testberichte gelesen.


----------



## Oozy (10. August 2013)

Wobei die 1.22V bei mir nicht ganz primestable sind. Müsste das mal ausloten, aber jetzt ists mir definitiv zu heiss 
Mir persönlich gefällt die normale Version des Silver Arrows nicht (hab sie selber) und würde daher am ehesten zum K2 greifen, aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wobei die 1.22V bei mir nicht ganz primestable sind. Müsste das mal ausloten, aber jetzt ists mir definitiv zu heiss
> Mir persönlich gefällt die normale Version des Silver Arrows nicht (hab sie selber) und würde daher am ehesten zum K2 greifen, aber das ist Geschmackssache




Warum gefällt er dir nicht?


----------



## Oozy (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Warum gefällt er dir nicht?



Mir gefällt die Farbe der Lüfter nicht. Bei mir gab es die Special Edition nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Farbe der Lüfter nicht. Bei mir gab es die Special Edition nicht zu kaufen.


 
Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie über meinen PC-fritzen noch, jetzt hab ich mich nämlich auf die SE eingeschossen und die passt mit dem weißen Lüfter auch noch perfekt zum Design des R2!


----------



## Oozy (10. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie über meinen PC-fritzen noch, jetzt hab ich mich nämlich auf die SE eingeschossen und die passt mit dem weißen Lüfter auch noch perfekt zum Design des R2!



Inzwischen sind sie ziemlich rar geworden. Die SE find ich eben auch richtig schick


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie über meinen PC-fritzen noch, jetzt hab ich mich nämlich auf die SE eingeschossen und die passt mit dem weißen Lüfter auch noch perfekt zum Design des R2!



Ansonsten nimm den normalen sb-e und tausch die lüfter gegen 2 thermalright ty147


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Soll ich zum Silver Arrow SB-E noch die WLP Noctua NT-H1 dazunehmen, oder reicht die chill factor 3?


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2013)

Nimm doch einfach die Pampe, die beim Kühler mitgeliefert wird .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

Etwas wlp im haus zu haben ist nicht schlecht: http://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-thermal-grease-dc1-bz001-a910822.html


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Etwas wlp im haus zu haben ist nicht schlecht: be quiet! Thermal Grease DC1, 3g Spritze (BZ001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ist die NT-H1 auch gut?

Brauch ich sonst beim System noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Kabel?


----------



## Oozy (10. August 2013)

Als WLP kann ich die Gelid GC-Extreme empfehlen. Sonst die Arctic MX-2 oder die Arctic MX-4.


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

Hier gibts die Special edition: | Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE | ARLT Computer

Soll ich doch diese nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Wenns den da noch gibt, versuch dein Glück. Bezahlst aber extra Versandkosten.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Hier gibts die Special edition: | Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE | ARLT Computer
> 
> Soll ich doch diese nehmen?


 
Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.
Wenn dir die Optik die zusätzlichen Versandkosten Wert ist schlag ruhig zu. Ich denke nicht, dass die Special Edition sich Leistungsmäßig spürbar von der Standardversion unterscheidet


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Special Edition sich Leistungsmäßig spürbar von der Standardversion unterscheidet


 
Das nicht, aber die SE ist noch mal leiser.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

Danke, gut zu wissen. Dann hoffe ich um so mehr, dass ich die SE bekomme, mal ganz abgesehen von der geilen Optik. Und wenn ich meinem IT-Fachmann Tage in den Ohren liegen muss, ich will dass er sämtliche Hebel bewegt um mir das Teil zu besorgen :p

Edit:

Ich hab übrigens in deinen sehr guten Win7 How To thread gepostet. Wäre super, wenn du da bei Gelegenheit+Zeit mal drüber schauen könntest


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens in deinen sehr guten Win7 How To thread gepostet. Wäre super, wenn du da bei Gelegenheit+Zeit mal drüber schauen könntest


 
Ich hab da schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr geguckt. Ich spam mal drüber.


----------



## jo346 (10. August 2013)

@VivaLosTioz: Du hast ja auch nen i5-4670K und einen Silver Arrow SB-E; könntest du mir bitte die Temperaturen deines i5 sagen?
Und wieviel ist beid dir noch Platz bei der Höhe des CPU Kühlers?

Danke im Voraus!
Johannes


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

Laut Abmessungen von meinem bestellten Gehäuse dürfte der Kühler noch 10mm größer sein und würde trotzdem rein passen.

Mit nachgemessenen Werten und Temperaturen kann ich leider noch nicht dienen, da die Teile nur bestellt, aber noch nicht da sind (da es unter anderem ja die Samsung SSD Evo Series noch nicht zu kaufen gibt dauert das wohl noch ein paar Tage)

Wenn ich allerdings alles da habe und das Teil dann läuft denke ich dran und trage es hier nach, sofern du so lange warten willst. Musst du aber nicht, denn den vorgeschlagegen Kühler kannst du auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos bestellen. Der sollte den i5-4670k auch bei 4,5GHz noch ausreichend abkühlen


----------



## jo346 (11. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Laut Abmessungen von meinem bestellten Gehäuse dürfte der Kühler noch 10mm größer sein und würde trotzdem rein passen.
> 
> Mit nachgemessenen Werten und Temperaturen kann ich leider noch nicht dienen, da die Teile nur bestellt, aber noch nicht da sind (da es unter anderem ja die Samsung SSD Evo Series noch nicht zu kaufen gibt dauert das wohl noch ein paar Tage)
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings alles da habe und das Teil dann läuft denke ich dran und trage es hier nach, sofern du so lange warten willst. Musst du aber nicht, denn den vorgeschlagegen Kühler kannst du auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos bestellen. Der sollte den i5-4670k auch bei 4,5GHz noch ausreichend abkühlen


 

Achso  Freust du dich auch schon auf den neuen PC?  Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## jo346 (11. August 2013)

Bei HWV ist jetzt das Asus Z87 Plus mit C2 angegeben: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Z87-PLUS (C2)
Ich habe bei denen jetzt nochmal nachgefragt, ob das wirklich C2 Stepping ist; die Antwort: Leider liegt uns diese Information aus logistischen Gründen (automatischer Versand) nicht vor, da wir zu den
einzelnen Artikeln Mischbestände nicht ausschließen können. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Was meint ihr, ist das jetzt C2 oder nicht, wenn C2 oben steht müsste es das ja eigentlich sein, oder? Mich stört nur die Antwort von HWV.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2013)

Bestell es dir und dann weißt du es. 
Es ist aber egal ob C1 oder C2, den Bug wirst du nicht bemerken.


----------



## jo346 (11. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bestell es dir und dann weißt du es.
> Es ist aber egal ob C1 oder C2, den Bug wirst du nicht bemerken.



Ich hoffe das ich C2 bekomme, das ist nämlich der Grund wieso ich so lange warte 
Aber es hat auch seinen Vorteil: Es wird billiger


----------



## jo346 (11. August 2013)

Soll ich einen Q connector dazunehmen?
Ich habe jetzt übrigens doch die MSI GTX 760 hinzugefügt, da sie in den Tests die Beste ist.


----------



## jo346 (12. August 2013)

So jetzt kurz vor meinem Kauf ist mir noch die Idee einer SSD in den Kopf geschossen! 
Ich hätte da an eine 120GB gedacht und dann statt der WD Black eine WD Green.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich hoffe auf eure Antworten!!


----------



## Softy (12. August 2013)

Eine SSD ist nie verkehrt  Da würde ich eine Samsung SSD 840 120GB kaufen und dazu eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 oder ein WD Caviar Blue.


----------



## jo346 (12. August 2013)

ok eine 840 Pro oder normal?
ist die Blue langsamer oder schneller wie die Green?


----------



## jo346 (12. August 2013)

upps sry...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> ok eine 840 Pro oder normal?
> ist die Blue langsamer oder schneller wie die Green?



840 evo 

Die blue ist schneller


----------



## jo346 (14. August 2013)

Also dann werde ich die Samsung 840 EVO 250GB mit WD Blue (1 oder 2 TB?) verbauen, oder?


----------



## Oozy (14. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Also dann werde ich die Samsung 840 EVO 250GB mit WD Blue (1 oder 2 TB?) verbauen, oder?



Ja. Als HDD würde ich die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 nehmen. Ob 1TB oder 2TB musst du selber wissen, wieviel Speicherplatz du brauchst.


----------



## jo346 (15. August 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ja. Als HDD würde ich die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 nehmen. Ob 1TB oder 2TB musst du selber wissen, wieviel Speicherplatz du brauchst.



Aber die WD hat doch sehr lange Lebensdauer, oder?
Vom Preis her wären eh nur 20€ Unterschied 

Übrigens: ich habe jetzt doch noch das E9 580 Watt hinzugefügt, um später ohne ein neues Netzteil kaufen zu müssen, aufrüsten zu können.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Übrigens: ich habe jetzt doch noch das E9 580 Watt hinzugefügt, um später ohne ein neues Netzteil kaufen zu müssen, aufrüsten zu können.



Das ist nicht nötig, das e9 480 watt reicht. Oder gleich das dark power


----------



## jo346 (15. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nötig, das e9 480 watt reicht. Oder gleich das dark power



Da dark power pro 10 550Watt?
Wie viel verbraucht den mein System jetzt unter Last ungefähr?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Da dark power pro 10 550Watt?
> Wie viel verbraucht den mein System jetzt unter Last ungefähr?



Beim zocken keine 300 watt, worst case (prime & furmark) 350 watt


----------



## jo346 (16. August 2013)

Ok das ist ja ziemlich wenig 
Und wenn ich in 3 Jahren eine neue Nvidia Grafikkarte kaufe und die dann mit meiner gtx760 mit SLI kombiniere; reicht dann das e9 480 Watt auch noch aus?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. August 2013)

sli macht man gleich oder gar nicht


----------



## jo346 (16. August 2013)

Ok dann nehme ich das 480 Watt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Ok das ist ja ziemlich wenig
> Und wenn ich in 3 Jahren eine neue Nvidia Grafikkarte kaufe und die dann mit meiner gtx760 mit SLI kombiniere; reicht dann das e9 480 Watt auch noch aus?


 
Du willst dir in drei Jahren eine dann völlig veraltete GTX 760 noch mal kaufen, damit du dann SLI machen kannst?
Spar dir den Unsinn.


----------



## jo346 (16. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst dir in drei Jahren eine dann völlig veraltete GTX 760 noch mal kaufen, damit du dann SLI machen kannst?
> Spar dir den Unsinn.



Nein ich wollte eine der zukünftigen Nvidia Karten(die es in 3 Jahren gibt) mit meiner gtx 760 kombinieren


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Nein ich wollte eine der zukünftigen Nvidia Karten(die es in 3 Jahren gibt) mit meiner gtx 760 kombinieren


 
das wird nix...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Nein ich wollte eine der zukünftigen Nvidia Karten(die es in 3 Jahren gibt) mit meiner gtx 760 kombinieren


 
Und wie soll das gehen?
SLI geht nur mit zwei identischen Grafikchips. Also entweder mit zwei GTX 760 oder zwei GTX 680 aber nicht gemischt.


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2013)

Er will die 760 doch nur für PhysX Mensch^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Er will die 760 doch nur für PhysX Mensch^^


 
Mit der miesen Compute Leistung?


----------



## jo346 (17. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen?
> SLI geht nur mit zwei identischen Grafikchips. Also entweder mit zwei GTX 760 oder zwei GTX 680 aber nicht gemischt.



Aso das habe ich nicht gewusst!  Danke!
Jetzt ist ja die GTX 670 ziemlich billig geworden, soll ich die satt der gtx 760 nehmen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Aso das habe ich nicht gewusst!  Danke!
> Jetzt ist ja die GTX 670 ziemlich billig geworden, soll ich die satt der gtx 760 nehmen?



Das wäre nicht verkehrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

Jop, die GTX 670 würde ich so mitnehmen.


----------



## jo346 (17. August 2013)

Ok dann werde ich das noch ändern 
Welche Marke(n) wäre(n) denn zu empfehlen?

Schöne Grüße!
Johannes


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

Wenn du die Asus GTX 670 DCII bekommen kannst, dann greif zu.


----------



## jo346 (17. August 2013)

Muss ich die selber noch Übertakten?


----------



## ztrew (17. August 2013)

Müssen tust du es nicht. Kannst du aber machen wenn du willst. Aber die karte ist glaube ich ab werk schon etwas übertaktet.


----------



## jo346 (17. August 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Müssen tust du garnix. Kannst du aber machen wenn du willst.



Ich meine jetzt im Vergleich zur MSI GTX 760; kann da diese: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mihalten?

Also welche ist besser?


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2013)

Genau die nimmst du, dann kannst du die selber übertakten wenn du sehr grafikhungrige Spiele spielst, müssen tust du das grundsätzlich nicht, alle Spiele werden super laufen.


----------



## jo346 (17. August 2013)

Die Grafikkarte wollte ich eigentlich nicht übertakten.
Die MSI GTX 760 ist ja ab Werk aus schon ziemlich hoch getaktet, oder?
Wäre das nicht die bessere Wahl?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2013)

Die paar MHz mehr merkst du nicht.


----------



## Oozy (17. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte wollte ich eigentlich nicht übertakten.
> Die MSI GTX 760 ist ja ab Werk aus schon ziemlich hoch getaktet, oder?
> Wäre das nicht die bessere Wahl?



Standardmässig ist die 670 ca 3% schneller als die 760. Wenn die 670 also günstiger zu haben ist, nimm sie.


----------



## CKone (18. August 2013)

Man darf nie die OC Reserven der 670  (wobei nicht mal oc da man nur das Power Target hochsetzt) vergessen, dann wird sie schneller als eine 779/680 7970Ghz


----------



## jo346 (18. August 2013)

CKone schrieb:


> Man darf nie die OC Reserven der 670  (wobei nicht mal oc da man nur das Power Target hochsetzt) vergessen, dann wird sie schneller als eine 779/680 7970Ghz



Aber wenn ich die Grafikkarte nicht übertakten will, dann ist die MSI GTX 760
die bessere Wahl, oder?


----------



## CKone (18. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich die Grafikkarte nicht übertakten will, dann ist die MSI GTX 760
> die bessere Wahl, oder?



Nein die 670 ist beim selben Preis 3% schneller und außerdem reden wir hier nicht von übertakten im eigentlich Sinne (Spannungs- und oder Takterhöhung) sondern nur davon das Power Target(angepeilter Energieverbrauch is kla) auf 122% zu setzten (das bedeutet auch KEIN Garantieverlust, dann verbraucht sie nur~5Watt Mehr und taktet auf ~1250Mhz und zieht an GTX 770/680 7970Ghz vorbei diese Leistung gratis und Risikofrei nicht abzugreifen wäre mild gesagt dämlich...


----------



## keinnick (18. August 2013)

CKone schrieb:


> Nein die 670 ist beim selben Preis 3% schneller und außerdem reden wir hier nicht von übertakten im eigentlich Sinne (Spannungs- und oder Takterhöhung) sondern nur davon das Power Target(angepeilter Energieverbrauch is kla) auf 122% zu setzten (das bedeutet auch KEIN Garantieverlust, dann verbraucht sie nur~5Watt Mehr und taktet auf ~1250Mhz und zieht an GTX 770/680 7970Ghz vorbei diese Leistung gratis und Risikofrei nicht abzugreifen wäre mild gesagt dämlich...


 
Hä? Du meinst, wenn man das Power-Target erhöht ohne an den Taktraten zu schrauben wird die Karte schneller? 

Dann hab ich was für Dich: Bericht: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 16) - ComputerBase


----------



## CKone (18. August 2013)

Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis , aber erstens verhält sich gerade bei oc die 680 komplett anders und in vielen Beiträgen diesbezüglich habe ich auch sonst immer geschrieben, dass man Boost takt leicht raufsetzen muss 1100-1150, dann taktet die Asus 670 automatisch auf max Boost takt ~1250Mhz


----------



## jo346 (18. August 2013)

@CKone: Woher weißt du das? Gibt es da einen Test dazu?


----------



## CKone (18. August 2013)

Asus GTX 670-DC2-2GD5 - Übertakten Voltage einstellen, Werte ok? - ComputerBase Forum ETC.


----------



## jo346 (18. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht so recht...
Was soll ich denn tun?

Schöne Grüße!
Johannes


----------



## CKone (18. August 2013)

Dich darüber freuen, dass du momentan die Leistung einer GTX 770 / 7970 Ghz für 225€ bekommst und die Asus GTX 670 kaufen!  Ohne Garantieverlust oder Mankos wie zu hohe Lautstärke! Und es ist ganz einfach nur Programm anmachen und nen Regler nach oben schieben.


----------



## jo346 (18. August 2013)

Das hört sich ja gut an! 
Könnte sich bitte jemand anders noch zu dem Thema äußern und sagen ob es funktioniert oder sinnvoll ist?

Wäre Euch wirklich sehr dankbar!
Johannes


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. August 2013)

funktionieren: ja, kommt aber auf den chip an
sinnvoll: sehr


----------



## jo346 (18. August 2013)

Danke Dir !! 
Wie meinst du das mit den Chip?
Und die Garantie bleibt wirklich erhalten und man muss nur den Regler höher stellen?


----------



## Heretic (18. August 2013)

Jeder Chip ist ein Unikat.

Die Hersteller produzieren die chips in einer güte das sie Defenitiv (bzw zu einer 99,999&igen Wahrscheinlichkeit)
die Leistung bringen die der Hersteller verspricht.

Die Karte kann mit Glück noch mehr schaffen. Oder halt nur das was der Hersteller verspricht.

In der Regel sind die chips aber mit nem ticken besserer Güte ausgestattet (Puffer für den Hersteller) , dass man bei 99% der Karte ein klein wenig nachhelfen kann ohne das was passiert.


----------



## jo346 (19. August 2013)

Danke!
Und die Garantie bleibt auch erhalten?
Also muss man nur das Power Target höher setzen? Was passiert dann?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!
Johannes


----------



## Softy (19. August 2013)

Die Garantie ist (offiziell ) futsch, wenn Du übertaktest. Außer bei  EVGA  Grafikkarten.


----------



## jo346 (19. August 2013)

Also wenn man das Power Target anhebt, dann ist das auch übertakten, oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2013)

Ja. Wenn du aber nichts über das BIOS selbst machst, kann dir das keiner nachweisen - ausser natürlich, du gibst es zu, aber da wärst du ja schön blöd.


----------



## jo346 (19. August 2013)

Und wo stellt man das Power Target ein?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2013)

Dafür gibt es OC-Software, z.B. MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision (nur für nivea-Karten) oder Sapphire Trixx (nur AMD-Karten).


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist zwar bei einer gtx 760, aber das funktioniert genau gleich bei der 670 - die Werte sind einfach anders.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (19. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es OC-Software, z.B. MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision (nur für nivea-Karten) oder Sapphire Trixx (nur AMD-Karten).


 
Made my Day!

nivea-Karten  

Eingecremt, damit es beim Übertakten besser flutscht?


----------



## jo346 (19. August 2013)

Ahh  Jetzt weiß ich auch schon wieder mehr 
Asus hat so ein Tool wahrscheinlich auch, oder?

Diese: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist jetzt mal im warenkorb!


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2013)

Du kannst alle Tools für alle Karten benutzen


----------



## Softy (19. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Made my Day!
> 
> nivea-Karten


 
Ich habe mich doch nur verschrieben  

Ich sollte wieder mehr http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...elber-unfug-5543-picture581556-empoerung.html 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du kannst alle Tools für alle Karten benutzen


 
Eben nicht. Aber das habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## jo346 (19. August 2013)

Das Toll für Asus Karten heißt GPU TWEAK, oder?
Ist es nicht besser das Asus Tool für die Asus Karte zu verwenden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

Nein, es ist letztendlich egal, welches Tool du nimmst.


----------



## Softy (19. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Das Toll für Asus Karten heißt GPU TWEAK, oder?
> Ist es nicht besser das Asus Tool für die Asus Karte zu verwenden?


 
Ich würde den MSI Afterburner nehmen, der funktioniert mit allen Karten.

Oder etwas übersichtlicher (aber auch somit weniger OC-Optionen) für nvidia EVGA Precision oder für AMD Sapphire Trixx.


----------



## CKone (19. August 2013)

ne nimm ruhig GPU tweak oder MSI Afterburnerdie sind gut, gerade auch zum Überwachen des Takts denn die ASUS GTX 670 dann tatsächlich ingame hat.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Aber das habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben.


 
Ah verdammt, ich dachte, es geht nur noch um den Afterburner... Darin kann man alle Tools für alle Karten benutzen.



@TE: Den Afterburner kann man für nVidia und AMD verwenden, das gilt aber nicht für alle Programme, da hat Softy Recht.


----------



## jo346 (19. August 2013)

Ok! 
Bei HWV(wo ich bestellen möchte) gibt es die Asus GTX 670 nicht mehr. 
Mir ist die MSI GTX 670 aufgefallen. Ist die auch gut?


----------



## Heretic (19. August 2013)

Sprichst du von dieser ? 

http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/60420/MSI+N670GTX+Power+Edition+2GD5+OC%2C+GeForce+GTX+670%2C+2048MB+DDR5.article

edit: man sollte nicht so schnell auf speichern drücken ^^

ähm also dies hier (immerhin 11 Euro Rabatt wende darüber gehst) MSI N670GTX-PE2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ja die TF von MSI sind eigendlich auch gut. Kannste alternativ auch nehmen. Ist subjektiv nur minimalst lauter wenn man den Test glauben mag.

Du kannst ja , wenns dir nix ausmacht. Auch die Grafikkarte alleine beim Mindfactory oder so bestellen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## jo346 (22. August 2013)

So jetzt ist es endlich soweit!! 
Ich werde heute oder morgen bestellen! 
Zum Abschluss nochmal die Liste:  Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Aber es müsste(dank eurer Hilfe) alles passen 

LG
Johannes


----------



## Softy (22. August 2013)

Netzteil könnte man eine Nummer kleiner kaufen, aber ansonsten sieht das sehr geschmeidig aus


----------



## Oozy (22. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es endlich soweit!!
> Ich werde heute oder morgen bestellen!
> Zum Abschluss nochmal die Liste:  Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr flott aus. Ich schliesse mich Softy an bezüglich des Netzteil. Nimm lieber das hier: Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 480W


----------



## jo346 (22. August 2013)

Ich weiß das dass 480 Watt reichen würde, aber der Preisunterschied ist sehr gering, ich habe mehr Luft nach oben und es beinflusst das System ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Softy (22. August 2013)

Nein, aber der Rechner wird etwa knapp 300 Watt unter Last ziehen. Daher wäre das 480W-Modell passender, weil es etwas effizienter läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das dass 480 Watt reichen würde, aber der Preisunterschied ist sehr gering, ich habe mehr Luft nach oben und es beinflusst das System ja nicht, oder?


 
Luft nach oben für was?
Wozu brauchst du ein 600 Watt Netzteil, wenn der Rechner nicht mal die Hälfte davon unter Last braucht?


----------



## Softy (22. August 2013)

Eben. Selbst wenn Du derb (unter Luft ) übertaktest, wird der Rechner keine 400 Watt ziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Mein Rechner braucht in Games keine 300 Watt und da ist eine 4770k und eine GTX 780 drin.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. August 2013)

Meiner saugt auch unter 500 beim Spielen.


----------



## jo346 (22. August 2013)

Ok dann nehme ich das 480 Watt! Sonst passt alles?
Nur noch kurz als Bestättigung: Diese ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist  um 3-5% schneller als diese MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ,oder?

Werte der MSI GTX 760: Chip: GK104-225-A2 • *Chiptakt: 1085MHz, Boost: 1150MHz* • Speicher: 2GB GDDR5, 1502MHz, 256bit, 192GB/s • Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs: 1152/96/32 • Rechenleistung: 2500GFLOPS (Single), 104GFLOPS (Double) • Fertigung: 28nm • Leistungsaufnahme: >170W (TDP), 11.94W (Leerlauf, gemessen) • DirectX: 11.0 • OpenGL: 4.3 • OpenCL: 1.1 • Shader Modell: 5.0 • Schnittstelle: PCIe 3.0 x16 • Bauweise: Dual-Slot • Kühlung: 2x Axial-Lüfter (100mm) • Anschlüsse: 2x DVI, HDMI 1.4a, DisplayPort 1.2 • Externe Stromversorgung: 1x 8-Pin PCIe, 1x 6-Pin PCIe • 

Werte der Asus GTX 670: Chiptakt: *915MHz, Speichertakt: 1502MHz, Shadertakt: 915MHz* • Chip: GK104 • Speicherinterface: 256bit • Stream-Prozessoren: 1344 • Textureinheiten: 112 • Fertigung: 28nm • Maximaler Verbrauch: 175W • DirectX: 11.0 • Shader Modell: 5.0


Also wenn bei Beiden nichts gemacht wird( im Sinne von Übertakten usw.), welche ist dann besser?


Ich weiß das hatten wir schon(oder so ähnlich) aber ich bin mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Nimm die GTX 670. Der Speichertakt ist erst mal nicht so entscheidend. Entscheidend ist, das die Asus den stärkeren Grafikchip hat. Du kannst die Taktraten der Asus noch steigern und dann rennt sie der GTx 760 davon.


----------



## jo346 (22. August 2013)

Ok Danke dir!


----------



## jo346 (22. August 2013)

So Bestellung ist für morgen angesetzt! 
Jetzt stellt sich noch ein Problem dar: Die Asus GTX 670 Direct CU 2 ist mittlerweile teurer geworden (ca. 250€)
Ich weiß nicht ob sich das jetzt noch rentiert wegen P/L?
Soll ich jetzt ein anderes GTX 670 Modell, oder doch ne GTX 760 nehemn?

Ich hoffe auf eure Antworten!
Johannes


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. August 2013)

nimm die: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2013)

Lieber die hier für 215€ Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## jo346 (22. August 2013)

@der pc-nutzer: Leider sind AMD Grafikkarten für den Flugsimulator nicht geeignet...

Also soll ich jetzt doch die GTX 760 nehmen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. August 2013)

oder die gtx 670: Point of View GeForce GTX 670 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VGA-670-A1-2048-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

Ok und wie wärs mit der da: MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC Power Edition OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

Mit der MSI GTX 670 machst Du nichts falsch  Die ist relativ leise, gut werksseitig übertaktet und als Schmankerl bietet MSI 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten.


----------



## lukbuz (23. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Ok und wie wärs mit der da: MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC Power Edition OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


 
Die ist Top hat ein Kumpel von mir auch im Rechner und nie Probleme


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

Das beunruhigt mich jedoch: MSI GTX 660 Ti und 670 Power Edition fehlerhaft - Startprobleme und Überspannung

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

Das ist ja jetzt schon knapp 1 Jahr her. Ich denke, dass MSI längst darauf reagiert hat und keine Bauteile mehr außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt.


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

Ok dann werde ich die MSI GTX 670 hinzufügen...

OK?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> OK?


 
OK!


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

Soll ich diese Karte dann auch mit dem Power Target ''übertakten''?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

Ja, da spricht nichts dagegen. Aber beim Spielen merkt man da eh keinen Unterschied.


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

Ok ich erde mir das mit der Graka nochmal schnell durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ich benutze zur Zeit die Logitech M510 Maus, die ja kabellos ist. Wa wäre denn eine geeignete Tastatur dazu( so um ca. 30€ und kabellos von Logitech)? 

ich hoffe auf eure Antworten!


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

So ich werde jetzt  bestellen! 
Alles bis auf das Mainboard und die Graka, da die erst ab nächster Woche zu liefern sind.
Tastatur werde ich eine Logitech K360 nehmen! 

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle recht herzlich bei jedem der mir geholfen hat diesen wunderbaren Pc zusammenzustellen bedanken!
Ich weiß es war nicht leicht mit mir 
Ich war oft ziemlich schwer zu überreden/überzeugen 
Ihr wart echt sehr hilfsbereit und hattet viel Geduld! 

Vielen Dank euch!!!!!!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

wie sieht die finale konfig denn aus?


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Um Gottes Willen .
Nee, soweit ok. Das Netzteil nur eine Nummer kleiner nehmen.


----------



## jo346 (23. August 2013)

OK! 

@ Aldi1: Ich werde mir genau den gleichen Bildschirm denn du hast kaufen 
Bist du mit dem zufrieden?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2013)

jo346 schrieb:


> @ Aldi1: Ich werde mir genau den gleichen Bildschirm denn du hast kaufen
> Bist du mit dem zufrieden?



Jo, der ist zwar etwas wackelig, aber die Bildqualität ist für diesen Preis 1A .


----------



## jo346 (24. August 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, der ist zwar etwas wackelig, aber die Bildqualität ist für diesen Preis 1A .



Alles Klar!


----------

